# Can a coral banded shrimp catch a living fish?



## Es345 (Jan 27, 2015)

I want to add a coral banded shrimp to my 20 gallon long tank but there's a rather small and timid saltwater molly in there and she mostly stays under the rocks, where she could be caught.. The shrimp is in a 10 gallon and it doesn't seem very happy in there, I don't want to lose it so I want to put it in the big tank, but I've heard all these horror stories about cbs catching fish and eating them... Any advice

Thanks to this forum for being my brain :roll:


----------



## badxgillen (Aug 20, 2010)

I would not risk it. Once in a while you will get a well behaved one but the majority of the time, once they get larger and stake out a territory ,they will make attempts at fishes fins. There are smaller safer varieties of the coral Banded such as the blue.


----------



## SantaMonicaHelp (Oct 17, 2011)

I didn't know this, this is a great question! thanks for asking. I guess we learn something everyday 

-YK


----------

